# A 40k pirate army



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey all,

Well I know the idea of a pirate army isn't anything new. Nevertheless, I always liked the idea and I think the 6th ed allies rules increases the possibility of creating a pirate/mercenary army which is both LEGAL to play (at tournaments and in GW) and fun to model.

However, there is very little that seems to be out there in googleland. Sure, a few homebrew pirate codex's - some of which seem really impressive - as well as some attempts at orky pirate conversions and a handful of eldar corsair conversions. But so far, there doesn't seem anyone who's actually made an attempt to build a legal pirate army under the 6th ed rules. 

So this thread is looking for advice, input and general feedback. Hopefully it will grow and evolve into something with work eventually! Or not. That's why this whole idea is still in the research phase.
Note that my goal is not to have a competitive army - it's mainly for modelling. That said, I think it should aspire to a goal of semi-competitiveness, otherwise it pretty much negates the whole point of making it GW legal! In short: It would be cool to play something like this for the fun factor and not get crushed every single game! Maybe even win a few games with it! 

Basically, so far I have sat down and thought about what two codex's would work best for a 'counts-as' army, and after considering model representation, game play style and character I am pretty certain Imperial Guard and Dark Eldar would work best in tangent. 
Yes - they are desperate allies - but this could kind of work into the fluff: Two pirate warbands coming together who will screw each other over for booty at the drop of a hat! It seems fitting enough.

Here is my thinking behind the choices of these codex's, and the characters you can build and include within them:


Note:
*ca/ = counts-as

HQ
Captain Cortez
ca/ Colonel Straken. Since Straken has a 3+ save, T4 and basically a chainfist, his profile seems very suited to a renegade space marine pirate captain. 

Troops
Human Pirates
ca/ Imperial Guardsmen (or Veterans). Basically just regular human pirates. Simple as that really.

Elites:
Ork Pirate Nobz
ca/ Ogryns. Sure, they would be more like warbosses with those 3W's and T5, but otherwise the statline fits with Orks very nicely. Maybe they could represent former Warlords that were defeated and fled to join pirate bands (very unorky though). Though that wouldn't explain the I2. I think saying they are some sort of Super-Nobz would probably be a better fit fluff-wise. 

ca/ Marbo: There is going to be a piratey equivalent to Marbo. just got to think of the fluff and it's an easy fit! 

Ratlings - possibly gretchin that ca/ ratlings. Or, you know...Pirate Ratlings! 

Heavy Support: 
Looted Leman Russ's and so forth. I don't want too many tanks here though, because the pirate theme I want to create is more fast-attack based. 

Fast Attack:
I am thinking a rag-tag flyer that counts-as a vendetta, but looks like a cross between an ork dakkajet and a valkyrie. 

Transport:
Chimeras, re-worked to look like a mix of an ork wartrukks and a chimera. Or something similar.

Dark Eldar codex:

HQ
Archon 
Ork Nobz bodyguards
ca/ Sslyth bodyguards: SSlyth have orky stats (albeit with higher I) so this could work.

Ork Smartboss
ca/ Haemonculus . Orky statline, except for the BS4/I4. Hence the 'smartboss' description. 
It flows into these guys ad makes them troop choices...

Elites (or Troops)
Ork Smartboy Kommandoz
ca/ Wracks. Again, orky statline, minus the BS4/I4...
On both accounts, 'smartboyz' are shunned in ork society for being horribly unorky (a bit like Mekboyz and Maddokz), suggesting unorky ideals like the use of 'tactics' and a number system that goes beyond 1-10 (hence the BS4/I4). As such they are always killed or outcasted unless... 
Smartboyz are occasionally found by pirate bands and offered an alternative to eventual starvation and inevitable death by joining the pirate crew as Smartboy Kommandoz. 

Troops
Eldar Corsairs
ca/ kabalite warriors: Can probably kit bash dire avengers and kabalites etc...

Harlequins: Hey, it's likely they would occasionally come and help their eldar bretherin! Pirates or not!

Everything else is fairly run of the mill Dark Eldar:

Reavers
Ravangers
Raiders

All naturally piratey! Just with some conversion work. Like Ork-style Raiders.


Well, that is it for now! 

SF


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arrr, I be disappointed ye did nay parlay this in "Pirate", me bucko


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

It be disgraceful, speakin' landlubber. Be ye mad? Ye cannot have a Pirate force with nary a Pirate word, me hearty.

But this list be interestin'. Be ye seekin true pirateyness fer this force, or a bit more a of a ramshackle fleet o' stolen corsairs made o' cobbled together men of various questionable origins united under the desire fer blood an' booty?

Fly the Jolly Roger high, me hearty. Send ye their bodies to the depths and their souls to Davy Jones.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Arrr, I be disappointed ye did nay parlay this in "Pirate", me bucko





Iron Angel said:


> It be disgraceful, speakin' landlubber. Be ye mad? Ye cannot have a Pirate force with nary a Pirate word, me hearty.
> 
> But this list be interestin'. Be ye seekin true pirateyness fer this force, or a bit more a of a ramshackle fleet o' stolen corsairs made o' cobbled together men of various questionable origins united under the desire fer blood an' booty?
> 
> Fly the Jolly Roger high, me hearty. Send ye their bodies to the depths and their souls to Davy Jones.












But, in all seriousness... MagpieOz and Iron Angel be right. Ye can't very well go speakn of pirates with out Ye truly speakn pirate.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha har, It does fair warm da cockles of me heart to see we be talkin' right proper now.

An now, Straken me boy, I be wonderin' if ye be puttin' some wenches in ye crew, da lads from Reaper be makin' some fair pirate lasses of late.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Aye, ye cannot be keepin' yer men deprived of wenches. Indeed, House Escher minis be properly piratey fer all ale-haulin' (and keel-haulin') needs.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Not just wenches, me bucko's, salty wenches!


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar

That is all


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Elites:
> Ork Pirate Nobz
> ca/ Ogryns. Sure, they would be more like warbosses with those 3W's and T5, but otherwise the statline fits with Orks very nicely. Maybe they could represent former Warlords that were defeated and fled to join pirate bands (very unorky though). Though that wouldn't explain the I2. I think saying they are some sort of Super-Nobz would probably be a better fit fluff-wise.


The term you're looking for is "Outcast Retinue." A warboss and his nob retinue could be ousted by a newer, tougher warboss. The outcasts have become used to a particular lifestyle and are willing to do things like selling their skills at arms to pay their way through the galaxy (that and there's the prospect of a good fight).



Straken's_Fist said:


> Ork Smartboss
> ca/ Haemonculus . Orky statline, except for the BS4/I4. Hence the 'smartboss' description.
> It flows into these guys ad makes them troop choices...
> 
> ...


Blood Axes. They're the tribe that has had most contact with the Imperium of Man and now have these non-Orky ideas like "tactics," "camo-pattern clothing," and "retreating." The tribe as a whole are considered untrustworthy as they are willing to hire themselves out to anyone, even 'oomies. 

And Orks can count to ten, which would be "lotz an' fo' ". :so_happy:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

What sort o' toffey nose talkin' is that ye using ye 'lubber?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Aye dees scallywags deserve to walk the plank for refusin to ta use the proper pirates code. Now me boys, grab ye'selves a salty wench, down ye mug of ale and lets go find ourselves some bootah!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ye be askin' mesel' "Why?", bu' t'question ye should be askin' yesel' is "Why Not?"


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Arrrrrrr but pirates believe wenches to be bad luck arrrrr


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty hilarious reading this thread this morning! 

Well, I don't think there is anything I can say to any of this...

Except maybe:

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG...................................Me Hearties!

Arg, 'avin some wenches be a fine idea. 

No seriously, there is no way I am writing this whole thing in pirate...lol

Witches kind of fit that role nicely. Horny wenchy sluts with whips...and haywire grenades if the crew are into that...
The Necromunda models are a very nice idea to represent them, mixed in with the normal human pirate squads too. 



> The term you're looking for is "Outcast Retinue." A warboss and his nob retinue could be ousted by a newer, tougher warboss. The outcasts have become used to a particular lifestyle and are willing to do things like selling their skills at arms to pay their way through the galaxy (that and there's the prospect of a good fight).


That probably makes more sense. I like it. Much better at my attempt at designing them.



> Blood Axes. They're the tribe that has had most contact with the Imperium of Man and now have these non-Orky ideas like "tactics," "camo-pattern clothing," and "retreating." The tribe as a whole are considered untrustworthy as they are willing to hire themselves out to anyone, even 'oomies.


Yeah I kind of wanted to base them on blood axe kommandoz as they fit the bill fluff-wise. 
Still, I4 is ridiculously high for an Ork. That needs some explaining. I am thinking of saying that they have had some sort of cybernetic upgrades, or pirate drugs to improve reflexes. Wargear: 'Kraken-Ale': Improves battle reflexes and thus grants Initiative 4! 

Anyways, cheers fer the parlay me scallywags! 

I will try to develop this all (with the addition of wenches) and will post back here with a more detailed overview of each unit and what models to use to represent, when I have the time!

SF


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

mmm...those Eldar of the dark would be some mighty fine wenches.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I'm already struggling to put my thoughts coherently in English, I'm not even going to try this pirate thing.

What about Necron Ghost Arks? Mighty good pirate ships if you ask me!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Dies Irae said:


> What about Necron Ghost Arks? Mighty good pirate ships if you ask me!


Ye can tell us all 'bout 'ow good it be when we keel haul ya fer talkin' like a scurvy darg


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Dies Irae said:


> I'm already struggling to put my thoughts coherently in English, I'm not even going to try this pirate thing.
> 
> What about Necron Ghost Arks? Mighty good pirate ships if you ask me!


I be thinking that Davy Jones' metal cousins ships, don't have enough room for our wenches......ya scurvy tongued rascal


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> I be thinking that Davy Jones' metal cousins ships, don't have enough room for our wenches......ya scurvy tongued rascal


Arrr tho' ye have to admit she's a mighty broadside o' cannon on her beam, add to that yer shipmates firin' o'er the gunnals and there be nowt can stand agin' fer long.

A fight'n galley's no place fer a wench, save she be the figure 'ead !

I be thinkin' too that a Necron warrior be cuttin' a fine figure with an eye patch or bandanna 'round 'is 'ead.
Maybe a bit o' Cap'n Jack Saparra theme with the condemned crew men?

Don't be forgettin' ye parrot now either me lad, if Inquis'tor Coteez can be havin' one so too can ye. Bein' Spanish he be well familiar wit' Pieces o' Eight so 'ee should fit right in I be thinkin'


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Arrr tho' ye have to admit she's a mighty broadside o' cannon on her beam, add to that yer shipmates firin' o'er the gunnals and there be nowt can stand agin' fer long.
> 
> A fight'n galley's no place fer a wench, save she be the figure 'ead !


Aye, she does have a mighty cannon, but I once saw a wench that could tie up a loose sailin' rig in half the time of a seasoned deckhand. Never underestimate a good wench.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> Never underestimate a good wench.


Arrr, I'm likin' the cut o' yer jib me hearty ...... in a piratey, manly kind o' way o' course


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

There be no other breed o' people manlier then us pirates. hmm...I be having the strangest feelin' that there were another purpose for being here....some kinda' list I believe....or was it a map?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Insanity72 said:


> There be no other breed o' people manlier then us pirates. hmm...I be having the strangest feelin' that there were another purpose for being here....some kinda' list I believe....or was it a map?


You mean except the Navy that then blew all of the Pirate ships out of the water.... or employed them... the sinews of war are infinite money


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

^
Arrr..what be that speak ye' using? Learn to speak the proper pirate way. These "Navy" boys ye' speak of don't be sounding manly at all, not enough large breasted, salty wench with mugs full o' ale on thar' vessels.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Hellados said:


> You mean except the Navy that then blew all of the Pirate ships out of the water.... or employed them... the sinews of war are infinite money



"Navy"? Now that be a fine jest ! T'only difference between a true buccaneer and a "navy" boy is dat a navyboy be a buccaneer tha' takes the King's shillin'


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

And then tha buccaneer would be takin' the shillin' once he'd run tha navyboy through with his cutlass!


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

I tell 'ya ta diffrance between us sea-dogs and them navy-boys, lad; they 'aven't got wenches 'alf as salty as ours, ahh harr harr!


----------

